# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  WTB - Bak Fiber - Bio Ball Bekas

## vega85

Om Om dan suhu suhu 

saya lagi cari beberapa barang 2nd hand yaitu : 

Bak Fiber
 Bio Ball Bekas,
Tong Biru

sapa tau ada yang masih punya simpenan di gudang, di khususkan untuk area Jakarta dan sekitarnya saja ya, 

jika ada barang2 tersebut boleh di PM ke saya atau kabar2 via WA di 085 7711 4 5758, 

lagi butuh buat karantina ni

salam :Clap2:

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jakskal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evlinLoutries

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vega85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mdaffanaufal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## interisti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evlinLoutries

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Raditya

Saya juga ada bak fiber 120 x 80 x 60 dan filter tong biru, perlengkapan karantina..kalau mau matala biostep bekas juga ada lengkap dengan waterfallnya filter pressure juga ada 
Posisi bandung 08122037902

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aieartupazi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Raditya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Raditya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jakskal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

